# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  kontracepcija...

## đerekica

Molim vas da mi netko pojasni zašto se prije postupka mora uzimati   kontracepcija tj. da li vam je dr. dao pilule i objasnio zašto??
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru i oprostite naravno ako je tema već bila mada nisam primjetila... :/

----------


## amyx

Zato da ti se smire jajnici kako ne bi preburno reagirali na stimulaciju

----------


## đerekica

Hvala ti najljepša!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Đerekica, ovisi ti gdje si, neke klinike imaju antibebi kao standardni dio protokola (klinike s velikom gužvom koje menadžiraju termine i grupiraju žene kao Maribor).  Ja samosobno čak nekako lakše pregrmila taj protokol s antibebi nego bez (lakše fizički u smislu manje nuspojava).

----------


## sretna35

osim da se smire jajnici kontracepcija se također propisuje da bi se povećala rezerva jajnih stanica spremnih za sazrijevanje budući da u svakom ciklusu u kojem se koriste kontracepcijska sredstva jajna stanica ne sazrijeva

----------


## vikki

A i da se spriječe moguće ciste žutog tijela i slične iz ciklusa prije stimulacije.

----------

